# Camping Spot Location



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I can see that as this site grows although usefull it might get unwieldy.

Can I suggest that all entries are accompanied by a French Department Number German Post Code etc.. If you are going to the troble of making a posting this should not be too onerous.

Then the difficult bit ...could this information then be used to sort the listings.
If you wanted to go to the Dordogne.You could look up Dept 24 and see what had been recomended. The information boxes have a space for Post Codes.

I Spent most of my working life as a manager so find it still quite easy to dish out instructions.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for the comment Moondog, i have quite a few ideas for the campsite database, one would be offering two ways of accessing the info, the first would be an a la carte menu system as is currently offered, the second would be a map of Europe, you would then click on the relevant country, and then on the relevant area on that country and all the entries in the database would then be displayed, just got to figure out how to do it now


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Thanks for the comment Moondog, i have quite a few ideas for the campsite database, one would be offering two ways of accessing the info, the first would be an a la carte menu system as is currently offered, the second would be a map of Europe, you would then click on the relevant country, and then on the relevant area on that country and all the entries in the database would then be displayed, just got to figure out how to do it now


hello

That sounds a very good idea Dave.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Which ever way I will be quite happy to tidy up the French and German recomendations with post codes or Departements.Give me something to do over Christmas.
I like to get in early with a bit of Bah Humbug.

Cant you pinch the AOL European weather map.Just what we need.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I will be quite happy to tidy up the French and German recomendations with post codes or Departements.Give me something to do over Christmas.


Thanks for the offer MoonDog i'll bear that in mind



> Cant you pinch the AOL European weather map.Just what we need


In a word NO, they would sue the pants off me for breach of copyright 
I have found a company that do fairly cheap Macromedia interactive Maps that would suit


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Moondog,

Excellent idea and well volunteered that man, however if you look at my entries for France you'll see by the titles that the majority of mine already include the dept for easier reference, so i,ve saved you a bit of work there! 
Nice to see another taking an interest in the database, entering campsites etc details doesn't seem to be too popular a pastime on the site at the moment but sure the entries will increase with time.

Dave(Nuke),

You've obviously seen the campingcar.infos website, is your vision for the future (clicking on the map by country and area) loosely based on this sites format? I personally think its a brilliant reference facility for searching out aires.

pete.


----------

